# Sticky  Mantella Information



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I wanted to share with everyone a great new site created by Devin Edwards.

http://mantella.amphibiancare.com


----------



## nightlifecc (Mar 13, 2007)

That is a great site, thanks!


----------



## Abbathx (Aug 15, 2007)

too bad Mantella cowani isn't available  by that i mean i know some ppl do have them in the u.s. but they need to share!! lol


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

There is not an established breeding population, so there really isn't much to share. Cowani fall into the category of gorgeous frog with stringent needs that few people have the experience, space, and money to work with them successfully.


----------



## thekidgecko (Oct 30, 2006)

I think Trow is working with cowani, might have to double check that though.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I tihnk his name is Devin Edmonds too :lol:


----------



## thekidgecko (Oct 30, 2006)

Lol, I know very few real names.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

No, not him. Nevermind, meant in orginial psot..... was being a jack a$$...... :roll:


----------

